

Ask HN: Do small, brick-and-mortar businesses care about customer feedback? - wanderboy

I'm building something at the moment that really streamlines customer feedback for a particular type of business. What I'm offering is essentially an A/B testing service for real-world products. I've done my due diligence on this market, and while three or four other Web apps have started doing what I'm proposing, none of them are executing on the same vision.<p>Something that's been nagging at me, though, is whether these business owners actually care about customer feedback. The owner could make the argument that increasing profits are a sign that the customer is happy, but I've been toying with this counterargument:<p>-they may be buying from you because the selection in the area is limited. If another business offering the same type of product suddenly opens up, those customers are not going to stay loyal unless they're happy with your business. Customer feedback is a good way to gauge that.<p>Similarly, happy customers are the ones that make referrals to friends and family.<p>I'm planning on sitting down with several dozen of these business owners in the near future and hammer out exactly which features they'd like to see in this product, but I thought I'd ask this here: do you think brick-and-mortar business owners care about customer feedback?
======
amock
Of course they do. Customer feedback allows you to add products and services
that add value to your offerings and remove ones that don't. In my experience
I've found that it's very difficult to see your business as your customers do,
so the only way to figure out what they think is to have them tell you.

